# Advice about Tests, Hospitals and Clinics in Ireland



## KiKi03

Hello everyone

I'm 40 and I live in Dublin.  I joined the site today. 

Over the last 13 months, I've had 3 miscarriages and 1 chemical pregnancy.  I've been going to the Rotunda but I have to admit, I've been disappointed by my experiences there.  We opted to go the private route as my third pregnancy loss was a chemical pregnancy that wasn't verified in time and the GP wouldn't refer me to the recurrent miscarriage clinic.  After our first appointment with the specialist, I got pregnant naturally and miscarried again for the third time.

He's done initial tests (in between miscarriages) and we've discovered that my AMH is low at 3.28 and my FSH is 16.2.  He's recommending IVF as soon as possible.  I'm open to IVF and freezing embryos but I need to find out if there are any further reasons for the miscarriages.  He doesn't want to do anymore tests on the basis that it will become difficult to know where to 'draw the line'.  I'm gutted.

We've arranged an appointment for the Sims Clinic and we're also thinking of the ARGC in London.  Money is tight so we want to make sure that we have as much information as possible before spending on IVF.  Has anyone had similar experiences in Ireland or any advice about the hospitals / clinics in question.  

I've read some positive comments about the Gennet Clinic - has anyone from Ireland gone over there?

Thanks

C


----------



## mmcm

Hi Kiki

Didn't want to read and run.....

I agree find the right clinic and choose wisely... I have cycled with both rfc in Belfast and lister in London 3 times...from failed ivf's, miscarriage, failed frozen it does break your heart. When I had a miscarriage I gave to say my gp was brill and I done all the relevant testing that the lister wod do to see why I might be miscarriaging, I,e to see was my blood too thick. I got a few blood tests done and I have the test names not at hand but I know I have the written down. The lister didn't work out for me but they were willing to try whatever it took. In the end I fell pregnant naturally and held on an he us now 16 months and I went to rfc in Belfast and I am now 32 weeks pregnant.

I would check out clinics outside of Ireland as nearly all clinics in Ireland don't consider immune issues and something so simple that is treatable with the right medication can change everything, I have friends I made on ff from Ireland who have had immune issues. I was considering going to serem in Greece to penny if rfc didn't work out as the views I have heard is amazing and I had a consultation with penny and she knew her stuff. Another clinic my friend used was in Czech can't remember the name but I can find it out for you. Or if you go for a consultation to the lister in London also they were brilliant... Ireland needs to speed up a little...... Gcrm is another in Glasgow and they have opened a remote clinic in Belfast check that out as they get fantastic reviews also...

Feel free to pm me best of luck on your journey... Xx


----------



## Lorsha

Hi kiki03,  it sounds like you have no trouble getting pregnant, just getting the little fellas to stick, you should have immune and clotting testing done, it could be egg quality but lots on here have full tern pregnancys with similar amh to you. I would recommend grcm in glasgow, excellent reviews on here for them and the satellite clinic in belfast would be very handy for you. Argc very expensive and you have to be in london for weeks. I needed donor egg so went to spain as donors are anonymous otherwise grcm would have been my choice.  The RFC in belfast  not great unless it's straight forward....don't waste your money going there. All the best of luck


----------



## KiKi03

Hi there Lorsha and Mmcm

I really appreciate you both getting back to me about this.  

I'm booked in with the Sims in two weeks but I'll be heading up North or abroad asap if I feel like they're not going to do the tests needed.

Thanks for taking the time to reply and for the hope you've both given me.


xxx
c


----------



## Victoriaplum79

Hi have you looked at beacon care in Dublin? we have decided to go there if our nhs cycle fails as we were given a personal reccomendation and their success rates are supposed to be excellent. It's just not feasible for us to travel out of Ireland and the success rates are better than the Belfast clinics. I think they diagnose and treat immune problems too but not sure about recurrent miscarriage investigations
Good luck!
Vikki


----------



## Blondie71

Serum all the way  it's money well spent. ps penny does phone consultations too and really knows the nitty gritty! Femplus in blanchardstown are a satellite clinic for abroad clinics and will set you up with everything you need all in the one place incl prescriptions, bloods, scans, follicle tracking, sending your scans pics to the abroad clinic etc, they are brilliant x


----------



## KiKi03

Hi there Victoria and Blondie

I really appreciate you taking the time to get back to me on this ... That's particularly interesting about Femplus as I've been there for other issues and they've been great.

Thanks a million to both of you.

xxx
c


----------



## Knitting

Hi KiKi03
I am from the west of Ireland and currently attending the Gennet in Prague. Previously attended Dr E in Galway. PM me with any questions u have and I will help you as best I can  

Knitting x


----------



## Cbelle

HI Kiki03

Such a tough choice to know where to go for treatment we have just started with GCRM-Belfast and have to say so far they have been excellent and cheaper than SIMS for the same treatments and tests for us. They now have a full laboratory and theater at the Belfast Clinic so no need to travel to Glasgow for treatment anymore. We attended open days at both GCRM & SIMS and just got a good feeling for GCRM as they seemed so open and transparent about everything and the new labs were something else they have a big viewing window into the lab from theater so you can see everything going on looks streets ahead of the other options up here and pretty much on par with the facilities at SIMS. I seem to recall from the open evening that they can arrange for any scans and bloods to be done locally in Dublin so you only need to head up to Belfast for your egg collection if you are from the south but can't remember who does this for them.

Best of luck with whatever you decide.

CBelle
xx


----------



## Goldie7

Hi! 
First post to the site.... I'm looking at Gennet at the mo, price wise they look really good!  But have heard great things re Serum. Decisions decisions! Need to start soon as age an issue...Need a coordinator here so good to know about fem plus, was going to try Kent Ayers also. Want to try one cycle with OE before ED. Kiki03 interested to hear what you think about gennet.

Anyway this site is going to be very useful.  

Best of luck ladies 
Janek


----------



## KiKi03

Hi there Knitting, Cbelle and Janek

Thanks very much for the responses - they are very useful.  I really appreciate it.

All the best

c


----------



## smiling angel

Hi Kiki I only saw you post today so at this stage I'm sure you have chosen your clinic and are probably getting stuck in. However I thought I'd let you know about me! I attended the Hari at the Rotunda and suffered 3 chemical pregnancies. I didn't enjoy my experience there and I wasn't offered an alternative just simply advised to go and do ivf again. I then did a bit of research and went to the Beacon Care for an appointment. I found them amazing. They discovered after a series of bloods that I had a lot of immune issues and I began medication. I'm delighted to say I am now 20 weeks pregnant with a little girl. I couldn't recommend them enough. I hope you find success on your journey no matter where you choose x


----------



## KiKi03

Hi smiling angel

Thanks a million for your post.  That's very helpful.  I'm very happy with the sims to date.  They haven't found any problems with blood tests so far but they did find endemetriosis so I am very glad that I changed hospitals.  I'm hoping this is the issue that was preventing pregnancies but I guess I won't know until I start trying again.

Once again, thanks for your reply and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your pregnancy.

xxx
c


----------



## sycamor

Hi there. I got a group of tests done by a company in England called blue horizon medical. You go online and select the recurrent miscarriage tests and they send you a pack. You have to get a local doc /nurse /clinic to draw the blood but then you post it off and they email you the results. You can then use these to help select the clinic you use for ivf. Hope that helps.


----------



## smiling angel

That's very interesting Sycamur. My bloods cost 3k but I got all the answers I needed and Thsnk God I'm 23+2 today!


----------



## smiling angel

Kiki the very best of luck and keep us posted!


----------



## KiKi03

Hi there smiling angel and sycamor

Thanks very much for those tips.  I'm waiting to get a last round of blood tests at Sims and see what the findings are before I make any other decisions but I really appreciate the pointers you gave.

I really hope that your pregnancies work out.  I'll be thinking of you both.


xxx
c


----------



## smiling angel

Likewise Kiki. Keep us posted on your results!


----------



## KiKi03

Hi all

Just to let you know that things have gone very well with Sims.  They completed all blood tests around September / October and found some minor issues with blood clotting and two of my natural killer cells which seem to affect implantation.  I was put on clexane and prednisolone (a steroid) in addition to some other medication they had prescribed to boost my egg quality.

As I also had a low egg supply, they started me on Gonal F and pregnyll injections in October and by November, I was pregnant.  I had my 7 week scan a couple of days ago and I'm pregnant with twins!!!! We're trying not to get too over-excited but we're very happy.  Even with my first pregnancy, which I carried to 11 weeks, the foetus had not developed beyond 5 / 6 weeks so we feel more positive than before.

Sims are expensive but I have to say I found the care to be excellent.  I'm glad I went with them in the end.

Thanks for all your feedback about the choices you made.  It's good to know that there are a range of good clinics out there and that it's worth jumping ship if you're not happy with the service you're receiving.

KiKi


----------



## sycamor

Thrilled to hear your news kiki! Hope ur pregnancy is easy and enjoy ur twins! Twins are awesome


----------



## KiKi03

Thanks very much, Sycamor!

We're delighted!

If you have any advice about carrying twins and making the pregnancy as safe as possible, I'm all ears.

All the best

KiKi


----------



## sycamor

Am not the best person for advice kiki. I existed on coke and crisps while pregnant, well between the vomiting at the start and the heartburn all the rest if the time. Seriously tho, eat well (lots if iron rich foods), rest lots, be selfish and don't expect to get much done the last trimester. 
Finally I was terrified of the babies coming early and needing to be in neonatal. I thought I was home and dry after a safe delivery at 38weeks but both boys became I'll with group b strep, my second twin was very seriously I'll and we are lucky to still have him today. But neonatal were fabulous. The boys got great care and their support to us was invaluable at a horrendous time. So don't be worried about neonatal, they are amazing.


----------



## KiKi03

Wow Sycamor

That sounds like quite the rollercoaster!  I'm so glad that both boys are doing ok now though and I'll keep my fingers crossed that they go from strength to strength.

How bad was your morning sickness with the twins?  I'm absolutely done in with it.  I've never had morning sickness this bad and had to be signed off work this week.  Do you know if it's at all possible to ask for reduced working hours or more flexible working hours due to extreme morning sickness? I honestly don't think I'm able for a full working week at the moment - I'm not even able to make it out of the house!

KiKi


----------



## sycamor

Hi kiki, hope ur feeling a but better but wouldn't be surprised if you aren't. I'm not sure re ur rights when pregnant as I'm self employed but I'd ask. Just remember, you not so much putting yoursrlf first as you are putting ur babies first. Hope all is going well


----------



## BabyG2015

Hello.....glad to have found this thread.  Am a newbie to the site.  DH and I are currently considering DEIVF  at SIMS and would love to read anyone's comments about this.

Kiki03. ....great to  hear you are happy with your care at SIMS, but even better to read of your pregnancy.  Congratulations! 

Sycamor.....reading your profile signature is remarkable and gives us all hope that happy endings happen.  Congratulations on the birth of your twins last year 

Maybe I should start a new SIMS DEIVF thread but am only finding my feet right now.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## sycamor

Hi babyg. Sims are an excellent clinic and can get great results as kiki can show. We moved on to the Czech rep for finiacl reasons. Cycles at zlin were €4500 so much cheaper, if you are considering having a few goes (tho hopefully it won't be necessary) then consider going abroad. However if you stick to sims you are with an excellent thorough clinic. All the very best.


----------



## BabyG2015

Thanks so much for the reply Sycamor 

At our age, DH and I  certainly don't want to do a few goes.....and not at SIMS prices!

A lot of my research is indicating it's the one for us... so nice to know of success stories. 

Thanks again.


----------



## pixie1230

Hi Ladies,

    Been reading your messages on here. And sorry to butt in. Just want to ask a few questions. I was with HARI for three cycles of IVF, and all got cancelled when stimming. First, because of the cyst in my ovary. Second, didn't respond well to stimms(Short protocol). Third one, I responded well(long protocol), had 12 follies on 10 day stimms, but they just find out my left ovary wasn't accessible(after so many scans and laparoscopy that they did to me, UGGH!!), which is so frustrating, and I am so upset that they wasted my free IVF cycle with them. I lost hope already. But now, I am starting to feel that MAYBE I am just with the wrong clinic and doctors. What I need now is open surgery or laparotomy but HARI doesnt want to do it, I need it to fix my tubes, endo and ovary. But Hari clinic wants to do ivf AGAIN(eventhough they are aware of all my issues). Well, just wanted to ask about clinics you can suggest here in Ireland? Any clinic who can help me with my complicated situation and tailor what I need? Thinking about Serum in Greece, but I want to have a second opinion here in Ireland first before I do something abroad.

Anyway,  Thank you in Advance...


----------



## BabyG2015

Hello  Pixie1230 

Sorry to read of your past issues re IVF....but you are thankfully very young and am sure your hopes for having a child will come true.

I have been doing a lot of research into SIMS in Dublin.  Have you considered that clinic? I have heard and read many good things about them. Shocking prices but seem to have well above average success rates.  My understanding is that SIMS diagnoses and treats issues as standard BEFORE any IVF treatment. Check out their website maybe.

Wishing you the best of luck. Babydust to you.


----------



## KiKi03

Hi BabyG

From my own personal experience, the SIMS clinic was the right place for me.  I went to Dr. Lyuda Shkrobot and I can't recommend her highly enough.

Having said that, I'm glad I got pregnant when I did cos they cost a fortune!!!! The VHI doesn't refund most of the costs for SIMS as it's not a 'recognised' hospital, which is something I didn't realise at first.

If you have the money at the moment, it may be worth your while starting off with SIMS but I would also keep an open mind about GCRM in Belfast and some of the clinics in Eastern Europe - there's some great results.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.

KiKi


----------



## KiKi03

Hi there Pixie

I definitely think it's worth getting a second opinion before starting IVF again with HARI or anywhere else.

I didn't go to the HARI but I did go to the Rotunda private clinic.  They did a very limited number of tests and were very pushy about IVF.  I'm so glad I jumped ship and went for a second opinion.

I know some people on this thread have recommended the Beacon and GCRM in Belfast.  I had a really positive result with SIMS.

Let us know how you get on.

KiKi


----------



## KiKi03

Hi Sycamor

Thanks for the last piece of wise advice.  The morning sickness is still a nightmare but I'm working from home a little - which helps and I'm resting as much as I can.  I don't have much of a choice!

All the best

KiKi


----------



## BabyG2015

Hello KiKi03.... thanks for the reply.  We don't have private health insurance so certainly fingers crossed for quick success! That's such a gimmick re VHI not recognising the clinic.....it is recognised re MED1 tax rebate.....  so if Revenue can manage it, VHI could try!!    Hope your morning sickness improves soon.

Hello to everyone reading. Babydust to all


----------



## KiKi03

Thanks BabyG

And good luck with Sims.  I was definitely delighted with the thoroughness of the service I received there. 

I totally agree about VHI!

Let us know how you get on.

xxx
KiKi


----------



## pixie1230

Thanks everyone! 
Hopefully they can be able to help me with my case, because i am losing hope with what happened to me in HARI. 
I am starting to process adoption now. So whatever happens I know i'll have a baby in future. Thanks again guys! I appreciate your time to answer my question.


----------



## KiKi03

Hi Pixie

I'm glad you're going to look for a second opinion and it's great that you're covering all those bases with adoption too.  

Look after yourself and let us know how you get on.

KiKi


----------



## Knitting

Hi KiKi03

Just read your fantastic news.Delighted for you x

Baa


----------



## KiKi03

Ah thanks Knitting

We're thrilled.  We've had a few early scans and the twins are doing well so that's put my mind at rest.

I hope you're doing well.

KiKi


----------



## BabyG2015

Hello KiKi03. ..quick update .....I hope you are getting as much rest and tlc as possible as your special day gets closer. It must be so exciting  .  I have done some more research and GCRM Belfast is now top of my list! SIMS is so expensive. .....but we'll now possibly spend a fortune driving all the way up North now    ...... had a preliminary....and now it seems we may be able to try one more time with own eggs.    

Hopefully will start down reg shortly when a few minor health issues pass. Thanks again for your advice and replies.  Best of luck 

Hi also to Sycamor. ..Pixie1230. ...babydust to all


----------



## KiKi03

Hi BabyG

Sorry for the late reply.  My morning sickness turned out to be hyperemesis and I've been in and out of hospital for the past month or so.  

Sounds like you've come to a good decision and I've read really positive reports on this forum about GCRM. I really wish you the best of luck.

Let us know how you get on.

KiKi


----------



## smiling angel

Absolutely delighted to come onto this thread and see your fantastic news kiki - I'm so delighted for you and hope you are not feeling sick for too long xx

Pixie best of luck going through all your options. I did the adoption course too. Its very tough as it takes ,10 years in Ireland but I know they were hoping to bring that down which would be great

Babyg best of luck to you too. I'm a beacon girl and couldn't rate them highly enough. I also did hari, coombe, merrion fertility and napro so I've been around the block!

Ladies AFM I delivered a beautiful healthy girl on dec 29th and every single minute is just amazing with her and she has made the hardship of the 7 years worthwhile x


----------



## KiKi03

Hello everyone

Smiling Angel - I've just read your post.  I'm over the moon for you and your gorgeous baby girl.  What great news to get! 

Thanks for letting us know and reminding us all that there is a light at the end of this tunnel.

xxx
KiKi


----------



## pixie1230

Thanks smiling angel!

Tried researching about the adoption in Ireland and found out that it is a long process here. So i will just go back to my home country as it is easy there(southeast asia) 
So adoption is what i am sure about now. 
Plus ill be doing a procedure again to clip my left tube and looking at DE in greece or prague. So if everything fall into plan, ill be having my adopted child plus baby from DE(i wish) more babies, more fun. I can't wait til the time ill have our baby. Maybe ill die into happiness and ill see LIFE differently. Life with a meaning. 
This is the lowest stage of my journey to ivf as i can think of. So theres no way but UP. I am happy to hear about your positive stories. Hopefully i can add mine someday. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## KiKi03

Hi Pixie

This whole journey is such a rollercoaster.  I'm thinking of you and I'm positive you will have your little babies with you in the future.

xxx
ciara


----------



## ivf24

Hi just wanted to add our experience with hari was also not positive went to sims they have been excellent can't recommend them enough all of the team are truly wonderful.


----------



## smiling angel

Just to add to this ladies I'm now 7 weeks naturally pregnant!!! I have my first scan tomorrow but it's all very surreal to say the least. My little girl that I waited 7 years for is 4.5 months. 

Ivf24 best of luck with sims, I've heard great things about tyre. Pixie best of luck with the adoption process and your DE process xx


----------



## ivf24

Smiling angel good luck with your scan so fantastic that you fell pregnant naturally your wee ones will be close in age, how lovely.  Our wee precious bundle is due 21st August detailed scan now weigh 2.2llbs and 14 inches long don't know sex big surprise on the day we lost their twin and are so grateful that both baby and surrogate are thriving.


----------



## smiling angel

Ivf24 so delighted to hear your great news and not long now!! Keep us all posted xx


----------



## KiKi03

smiling angel - I can't get over your news.  That is quite the miracle.  I'm delighted for you and you really will have 'Irish twins' ;-)  How are you feeling about it all?

ivf24 - I'm so sorry there's been so much heartache on your journey but I'm so excited that your little one is getting close to the finishing line.  Best of luck with it all.

xxx
KiKi


----------



## smiling angel

Thanks Kiki it's just incredibly surreal tbh. I've had a second scan and baby is doing great. Just can't believe this is happening. How did I get blessed like this? I'm nauseas at night whereas with dd I was nauseas in the mornings. I'm 40 in August so I just feel so lucky. Having one baby after so many losses was a complete miracle but now two So lucky. I'm 9 weeks today so Please God all will be well with this pregnancy x

How are you doing?

Ivf how are you?


----------



## KiKi03

Smiling Angel

Congrats on making it this far with Baby No. 2.  I'm delighted for you!  I know what you mean about having a second child.  Unlike most parents who find out their having twins at their first scan, myself and himself were crying with joy - we never thought we would be so lucky.  Of course, the shock has now finally hit and I'm running around like a mad thing trying to get myself organised and I'm fretting about how I'll cope but at least I can imagine making it to term now.  Keep us updated.  I can't wait to hear how you get on.

IVF - My two are due a little sooner - at the end of July.  I bet the excitement and nerves are starting to kick in now.  I'm glad your baby is doing so well.  I hope everything goes well - you deserve it after what you've been through.

KiKi


----------



## smiling angel

What date are you due Kiki? So exciting for you. It'll be hard work but when the smiles start coming it will be worth every sleepless night xx


----------



## ivf24

Kiki and smiling angel hope you are both well.  We head into single figure countdown 9 weeks on Tuesday est date 18th August got video last week and picture of our lovely surrogate baby bump getting bigger both are doing well thank God.  We get more pics and video next Thursday can't wait for update.


----------



## smiling angel

So exciting ivf24 not long now xx


----------



## ivf24

Got 31 week video and pics first time saw our baby's face in 11 weeks, so gorgeous chubby cheeks they have had arm or hand over face on most scans, bidding from us.  Everything going well weigh 3.2llbs so excited.


----------



## smiling angel

Brilliant to hear ivf 24. Not long to go now... So exciting!!


----------



## KiKi03

Hi all

I'm due at the end of July.  Don't have an exact date for the c section just yet but the countdown is on!

IVF -  it must be so exciting to see pictures of your baby.  I got excited just reading your updates.

Smiling Angel - how are you doing?

xxx
KiKi


----------



## ivf24

Hi Kiki just a few weeks for you let us know when you get date for c section.  We got update we have 6 weeks to go video shows our baby getting beautiful chubby cheeks and weighs 4.9llbs so exciting.


----------



## KiKi03

Fantastic IVF - I'll be sure to let you know.

Thanks!


----------



## smiling angel

Just great coming in and reading these posts, delighted for both of ye. I'm fine I'm 14 weeks now and apart from being more tired than I have ever felt in my life I'm great!


----------



## ivf24

Smiling angel the tiredness is just body saying slow down wee bit 14 weeks already this year is flying by xx


----------



## smiling angel

Yes ivf24 you are right. I've had a lot of stress over the past few weeks so I do need tide stress. I seem to grab bedtime any chance I get


----------



## KiKi03

Smiling Angel

Have you check out the pregnancy after loss thread?  I've found that really helpful ...

KiKi


----------

